# Kitten throwing up clear liquid - please help!



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

My 16 week old kitten Max was asleep happily on the sofa and he suddenly woke up, stretched and jumped down. 

He was sitting on the floor and just started heaving - I thought it would be a hairball but when he threw up it was just clear liquid. It was only a really tiny amount, and it didn't seem to smell at all. 

Afterward he just sat down and cleaned himself off, then returned to the sofa where he's now snoozing. He seems perfectly normal. 

This happened about 30 minutes ago.

I'm thinking we'll watch him over the next few hours especially and keep an eye out overnight, and if it happens again we'll make an appointment for the vets tomorrow. We are obviously concerned but not too worried as he seems completely normal.

Could this be the start of a hairball? Is there anything else it could be?

Also, should we continue feeding him as normal, or do something else? He's due for a feed in an hour or so.

Thank you,

Ellie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww poor Max. I would just keep an eye on him probably a fur ball you can get a paste that helps


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ellie - as DB said, just keep an eye on him. Could be a hairball in the making but cats are also a bit vomitty and can throw up occasionally without any reason.

Maybe this link will put you at ease: http://www.catsofaustralia.com/vomiting-cats.htm

I would feed as normal.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

If it's just clear liquid, it indeed sounds very much like a hair ball wanting to get out


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much! You have definitely put my mind at ease 

I'll keep an eye on him and might get some malt paste to help if it is a hairball trying to get out!


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

It's happened again! He woke up from his sleep, had a little clean like normal, and went straight down to the floor and threw up.

It was even less than last time, but it was slightly frothy. Still didn't smell of anything, still no food or hair or anything in it.

Still going to keep an eye on him, get him some fresh water and see how things go. Might leave his food until a bit later to see how he is.

Not too worried as most of what I've read says it's pretty normal, but if it continues through the night I'll make an appointment for the vet's in the morning.

Edit: Given him some food and water and he doesn't seem interested. But he is doing a bit of jumping around now and not looking quite so sorry for himself, so that's something I suppose!

Edit #2: And happened a third and fourth time. Both times frothy, translucent but slightly yellow in colour. Still not interested in water or food (we've put it back in the fridge for now). He has done a tiny bit of playing, but didn't seem very interested and gave up pretty quickly. Just doing a lot of lying down half asleep. He's not quite sure whether he wants to be with people or not - keeps coming to us for cuddles and then leaving just as quick 

Trying not to worry too much. Mum says I'm panicking too much, and he's probably fine, but it's hard not to


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

This is how my girl started out. Perfectly fine & throwing up occasionally a clear watery substance until she got dehydrated (48 hours).

I'd take the kitten to the vets asap! Could he have found something he shouldn't & have a blockage???


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> This is how my girl started out. Perfectly fine & throwing up occasionally a clear watery substance until she got dehydrated (48 hours).
> 
> I'd take the kitten to the vets asap! Could he have found something he shouldn't & have a blockage???


Thank you for your advice.

Our vets has been closed for a couple of hours. If he throws up again I'll call the out of hours service.

We think it could be a couple of things:

1) Hairball not coming up - quite likely as he has been shedding quite a lot and grooming.
2) His worming treatment which we started today - panacur paste. We have wormed him before and he has been fine, but maybe it didn't agree with him today.
3) Dust from under the sofa, where he was sleeping earlier. He sleeps here occasionally but he was under for a few hours, much longer than he has been before.

I'm pretty sure there's nothing stuck in him - we keep a pretty close eye on him and are very careful about what we leave lying around, and even when he was under the sofa there was nothing that he could have swallowed. I won't rule it out completely though.

Have been trying to tempt him with some food and water but he's not in the mood. He's just been sleeping mostly, waking up for a bit of a cuddle and a groom occasionally.

As I said, I'll call the out of hours service for advice if he throws up again, and if he hasn't eaten anything by the time the vets open in the morning, I'll make an appointment then.

He hasn't been sick in over two hours now. He had 3 little bouts in the space of about an hour and a half, and nothing since. Hopefully that's the end of it, but I will be sitting up with him at least for a few more hours just in case.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

how long has it been since he has eaten or drunk anything?

at 16 weeks he is still very much a kitten and so very prone to dehydration which can be disasterous.

If its been more than 12 hours without a drink and with repeated vomiting i would be thinking about getting to the OOH vets.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think the serious concern here is even if he is physically drinking he is bringing the water up!!! Eating at this stage isn't the big issue as if he is throwing up he won't have much of an appetite, it is the hydration of your boy that would be the problem.

My cat was a fully grown Maine Coon weighing 14lbs before the problem. Two days later she was down to 12.5lbs and carried on losing weight for the next two weeks. She'd eaten part of a cat toy that is available in a lot of pet stores. Goodness knows what would have happened to her if she was a smaller or younger cat. Please check that there are no toys or small bits that he could have eaten as a vet will ask about this when they feel for a blockage. Could be anything; a bit of string, a nut, some plastic - anything! I am a very careful owner but it took me a week to spot the missing tail on the cat's toy! 

If he throws up again do not waste any time in getting him to the vets! For £25 you can have piece of mind or know what is wrong & sort it out before it is disastrous.


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> how long has it been since he has eaten or drunk anything?
> 
> at 16 weeks he is still very much a kitten and so very prone to dehydration which can be disasterous.
> 
> If its been more than 12 hours without a drink and with repeated vomiting i would be thinking about getting to the OOH vets.


He last had a drink probably 8 hours ago, but had his wet food about 6 hours ago. He never drinks a huge amount anyway (just a few laps at his bowl every so often), as he eats his wet food far more than his dry. He also had a little bit of kitten milk with his food at about the same time (6 hours ago), so that would help.

He just woke up quite a lot, he's almost like normal! He's running fast like usual and trying to have a play, but he's not sure what he wants to do.

He ate a few morsels of dry food, not a lot but it was nice to see that he had *some* interest in food. I'm going to stay up with him for a few more hours and see how he goes, maybe give him some wet food later on.

I know he's still young and could get dehydrated easily. That was why I was most worried. As he's acting normally I'm not as concerned now, but obviously will phone the vets in the morning if he hasn't eaten or drunk by then!

No vomit in almost three hours now. Hopeful that there won't be any more!


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> I think the serious concern here is even if he is physically drinking he is bringing the water up!!! Eating at this stage isn't the big issue as if he is throwing up he won't have much of an appetite, it is the hydration of your boy that would be the problem.
> 
> My cat was a fully grown Maine Coon weighing 14lbs before the problem. Two days later she was down to 12.5lbs and carried on losing weight for the next two weeks. She'd eaten part of a cat toy that is available in a lot of pet stores. Goodness knows what would have happened to her if she was a smaller or younger cat. Please check that there are no toys or small bits that he could have eaten as a vet will ask about this when they feel for a blockage. Could be anything; a bit of string, a nut, some plastic - anything! I am a very careful owner but it took me a week to spot the missing tail on the cat's toy!
> 
> If he throws up again do not waste any time in getting him to the vets! For £25 you can have piece of mind or know what is wrong & sort it out before it is disastrous.


As I said above he did have some water earlier (before the throwing up started though), as well as about 3/4 bowl of his wet food (not unusual that he left some) and a little bit of kitten milk. He hasn't been sick in almost three hours.

Am watching out carefully for him and if he throws up again I will DEFINITELY phone the vets - no hesitation.

As I was writing this I noticed him having some interest in his dry food again, so I've put a little bit of his wet on a saucer mashed up, and while he's not incredibly interested, he did have a lick and ate a few pieces!

I'll check his toys for missing bits as well.

Thank you all for all your advice so far. I will continue to monitor him and update as necessary.

*EDIT:* HE'S DRINKING!!! I filled up a wide glass with some water and he had a little of that (still only a few laps, but as I said he's not a big drinker at the best of times). Drinking from a glass or mug is something we discourage for obvious reasons but he loves to do it so it's a sure way to get him to drink.

Will still be up for a few more hours (not going to bed until I'm 100% sure he's okay to be left alone) so will try and encourage him to drink some more or at least eat a bit more of his wet food.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ellie.p said:


> 1) Hairball not coming up - *quite likely as he has been shedding quite a lot and grooming.*


How much is a lot? Has he been tested for ringworm?


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I know you were keeping a close eye on your kitty, but if he's still being sick now or not eating or drinking I'd get him checked out by the vet. Little ones can soon go downhill.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

How is he now?


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> How much is a lot? Has he been tested for ringworm?


Probably only the normal amount for a short haired cat. He didn't shed for a while, then suddenly started a little at first. It's mostly downy soft hair, it's possible he's shedding his "kitten coat". We help to groom him a little but he's only keen on small amounts at a time.
He still has a good, thick coat, and he has no bald patches which I know can indicate ringworm, and doesn't scratch a lot either. He doesn't groom to excess either. All in all he has no symptoms but we check him over for bald patches, rashes, scabs etc whenever we have a groom or a cuddle. At the first sign of anything will take him to get checked over!



Tobacat said:


> I know you were keeping a close eye on your kitty, but if he's still being sick now or not eating or drinking I'd get him checked out by the vet. Little ones can soon go downhill.


I know he's young, that's why I was concerned about him. Luckily he had stopped being sick and had a good drink before I went to bed last night. This morning he has eaten and there has been no more sick in the night, so I think all is fine!



HollyM said:


> How is he now?


He's absolutely fine. This morning I woke up, had him eat all his food as normal, then attack my ankles in my pajamas, then run back out and find a new toy to play with. So completely normal 

Has eaten all his wet food and a little of his dry, and the water level on his bowl has gone down a little too (I think, unless it's just evaporation!).

Judging by his behaviour he's back to normal, but I'll keep an eye out today and if it happens again today, I will waste no time in getting him to the vets!

Thank you so so much for all your advice and concern 

Ellie


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:thumbup: good news


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya,

Glad he is feeling better,they do love to worry us don't they?

As for drinking water I have been using water fountains very successfully for the last few months,it definitely encourages them to drink the water and also keeps the water fresh.


Izzie


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes i would second a water fountain, i got this one and no problems so far Hagen Catit Water Drinking Fountain - Cats & Small Dogs on eBay (end time 10-Sep-10 08:48:31 BST).


----------

